

Any word on Profig? Are they still alive? - talentchef

their URL is 404. Anyone?
======
josh2600
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/yc-backed-virtual-phone-
sys...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/yc-backed-virtual-phone-system-
profig-shuts-down/)

------
talentchef
thanks Josh. I missed that.

